

Ask HN: Why is the Khanacademy website so power-hungry? - joshuapants

I like to brush up on some topics using Khanacademy, because it is well structured and gives quizzes with feedback. One thing I&#x27;ve noticed, however, is that my laptop gets very hot, the fan spins up, scrolling gets laggy, and Javascript elements (quizzes, etc) have enormous latency.<p>What are they doing in there that causes it to consume so much computing power? I feel bad for anyone who uses the site and isn&#x27;t fortunate enough to have a powerful computer like I do, because if it&#x27;s annoying to me it must ruin the experience for them.
======
flippant
I think you might be using flash to play the videos. I've used the site on a
5yr old macbook with Chrome and haven't noticed issues.

~~~
joshuapants
I don't have Flash installed so it can't be that. Hm, maybe a browser issue.

~~~
Mettalknight
If you have chrome can you open up its task manager and print screen it?

------
kluck
I recognize this effect with a lot of websites, namely google maps, most
fancy/designed web 2.0 startup websites (those that like to display a lot
layers using CSS that change their position when scrolling... don't know how
this is called)

My guess would be inappropriate or too much JavaScript or other stuff that
blocks execution of JavaScript, maybe some kind of plugin that is beeing
initialized.

